# Thrallmar Ruf Farmen



## Bloodbath (24. Januar 2007)

ja kann mir jemand sagen wie ich am schnellsten ruf bei thrallmar farmen kann?  danke schonmal ^^


----------



## Argomage (26. Januar 2007)

Die Frage wollte ich auch stellen ^^ bin jetzt bei Wohlwollend abe rirgendwie gehts ncih weiter ...

weiß da jemand etwa smehr ?


----------



## Elenor (26. Januar 2007)

Also bei den neuen Fraktionen kann man durch Instanzen seinen Ruf steigern bis man Wohlwollend ist, ab da muss gequestet werden, oder es werden Pflanzenteile o.Ä. gefarmt.

Denke mir mal des es bei den Thrallmar genauso sein wird.


----------



## Frowe (26. Januar 2007)

Elenor schrieb:


> Also bei den neuen Fraktionen kann man durch Instanzen seinen Ruf steigern bis man Wohlwollend ist, ab da muss gequestet werden, oder es werden Pflanzenteile o.Ä. gefarmt.
> 
> Denke mir mal des es bei den Thrallmar genauso sein wird.



am besten man macht bis wohlwollend nur insznaznen und macht danach die quests dann sollte es kein problem sein


----------



## Torrog (26. Januar 2007)

Frowe schrieb:


> am besten man macht bis wohlwollend nur insznaznen und macht danach die quests dann sollte es kein problem sein



Also ich habe nun ALLE Thrallmar-Quests durch und bin mitte Wohlwollend. 
Die einzige Möglichkeit mit dem Ruf noch weiterzukommen, ist die PVP-Quest, die man ja beliebig wiederholen kann.

Bis zum letzten Patch hat man pro wiederholung 250 Ruf bekommen.
Dies wurde im Patch geändert, man bekommt nun nur noch 10 (!!!) Ruf.

Das heißt für mich, daß ich um meine 6000 Ruf bis repektvoll zu bekommen, diese Quest 600 mal (!!)
machen muss.

Na Prost Mahlzeit.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((

Habe schon einem GM ein Ticket geschrieben, wie die sich das denn wohl  vorstellen. Antwort: "Es liegt kein Fehler vor, bitte wende Dich an das Vorschlagsforum".

Na super...


----------



## Ares@nerathor (26. Januar 2007)

Na, super. Wie oft soll man die Q denn bis Ehrfürchtig machen?? Haben die n Knall??? Oo


----------



## WarNuts (26. Januar 2007)

Ganz einfach. Bis 70 lvln und dann die 25er Schlachtzuginstanz machen. Und nach Möglichkeit sehr viele "Gunst von Thrallmar" in den Taschen haben. Diese geben dann einen Boni von +25% Ruf.

Zum Glück habe ich noch vor dem Patch meinen Ruf bei Thrallmar kurz vor Respektvoll gemacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Allein die Lustlosigkeit hats bis Respektvoll verhindert.


----------



## Nyval (24. April 2007)

Man bekommt auch noch Ruf beim töten von Monstern z.B. in den Zerschmetterten Hallen


----------



## LordSubwoof (25. April 2007)

ja eben. pro lauf zerschmetterte hallen müsste es so 1-2k ruf geben (weiss nicht ganz genau)


----------



## jainza (25. April 2007)

knappe 2000 ruf pro run das heißt für erfürchtig so ca 10 mal, auf herrorisch nen bissle weniger....so schlimm is das gar nicht,wenn ma nne gute grp hat,mach die inni meißtens immer 2 mal hintereinander spart lfg-zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avery (26. April 2007)

Ich kann Elke leider nicht zustimmen, das ist wirklich der größte schwachsinn...
Ruf farmen in der 25 Raid instanz...
Wenn man den Ruf braucht, dann für items, ohne items dieser klasse, sollte man gar nicht erst in diese instanz gehen.

Geht einfach wie meine vorgänger es schon sagten in die Zerschmetterten hallen, da könnt ihr leicht bis Ehrfürchtig ruf farmen, mit den marken "gunst von thrallmar" ist dabei natürlich auch hilfreich, aber nicht zwingend notwendig.


----------



## cM2003 (26. April 2007)

Bis Wohlwollend kommt ihr mit allen Instanzen. 
Respektvoll erreicht ihr durch die Instanz Zerschmetterte Hallen und/oder Queste, sofern noch vorhanden =)


----------



## Uzghul (26. April 2007)

Um am effektivsten zu sein, müsste man erstmal keine Quests machen, sondern erstmal nur Bollwerk gehen bis man Wohlwollend ist, danach empfehle ich dir alle Quests auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel zu machen, da bekommst du schonmal viel Ruf.

Desweiteren kannst du noch durch PvP deinen Ruf steigern, in dem du die Marken gegen Ruf tauschst. Vorsicht! Aber nur sinnvoll, wenn du noch im niedrigen LvL Bereich bist, wenn du LvL70 bist bekommst du nur noch 25 Ruf oder so ^^ Da lohnt es sich eher für die PvP Marken ein Item zu kaufen, welches deinen erlangten Ruf für Thrallmar steigert, wenn du Mobs killst die Ruf bringen. Zb. in Instanzen. Ist sehr sinnvoll um ruf zu farmen.

Oder du machst halt jede Menge Instanz Runs. Das bringt gute Ausrüstung und Ruf ohne Ende. Gerade Bollwerk kann man ja locker durchrushen mit ner guten Gruppe. Das kannst du dann bis wohlwollend machen.

Dann musst du schon um Ruf zu erhalten in die Zerschmetternden Hallen gehen um deinen Ruf bis Respektvoll zu bekommen. Dann bekommst du ja den Heroric Key, und kannst auch Bollwerk oder Blutkessel auf Heroric machen und deinen Ruf bis Ehrführchtig pushen.

Als Tip:

Diese Seite ist genial was Guides für die Instanzen oder Rufguides angeht.

http://www.rpguides.de/wow/artikel.php?aid=262

lg
Uzghul


----------

